# World's Fastest Shotgun? HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Putting the M4 Benelli through it's paces, demonstrating just how quickly you can get shots off with it, noticeably faster than the full auto AA12 shotgun. Now, where can I get a belt feeding system for it??

Benelli M4 Shotgun - World's Fastest Shotgun? - YouTube


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

bad boy ya got there


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I love the M4 Benelli and just may one day bring one home.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

It is one sweet shotgun.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

The Winchester SXP is touted to be the fastest pump. Looked at one recently. Sweet, and priced at $300.
The Firearm Blog » Winchester Super X pump (SXP) given a makeover


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Touted to be, but isn't. And, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Amsdorf said:


> Touted to be, but isn't. And, you do get what you pay for.


Those who reviewed it on Youtube give it high marks in all categories. Without firing one myself it's all I can go by.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

If you are happy with a $300 shotgun, that's all that matters.

'nuff said.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Amsdorf said:


> If you are happy with a $300 shotgun, that's all that matters.
> 
> 'nuff said.


I won't be bird hunting. For a home defense gun this or a Mossberg will suffice.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

for home defense I think the Kel-Tec is a great design idea though I havent fired one.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Backlighting said:


> The Winchester SXP is touted to be the fastest pump. Looked at one recently. Sweet, and priced at $300.
> The Firearm Blog » Winchester Super X pump (SXP) given a makeover


This shotgun looks very much like the Winchester 1300 Defender... which I have.


----------

